# Annoying Google Pop Up



## DoctorZaius68 (Jun 10, 2011)

After the recent up date of Google Apps I started to recieve the following pop up on both my Thunderbolt and my tablet:









Anyone else having this issue?

I have tried entering in my password and nothing happens. Any one know how to fix this issue?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

DoctorZaius68 said:


> After the recent up date of Google Apps I started to recieve the following pop up on both my Thunderbolt and my tablet:
> 
> View attachment 27286
> 
> ...


Log into your Google account from a computer, change your password. Then enter that password on your phone.

Looks like your account password was leaked/phished and changed.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

DoctorZaius68 said:


> After the recent up date of Google Apps I started to recieve the following pop up on both my Thunderbolt and my tablet:
> 
> View attachment 27286
> 
> ...


yes I have gotten that pop up a few times too.


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Do you have google+ installed?

I was getting the same thing. It's something to do with new google+ update. I had to log into my account from pc revoke google+ access go into phone and uncheck google+ in account and sync and it fixed my problem. Others rolled back the google+ update and it fixed it as well.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I got that popup once too. I don't think it was phishing. I think it is legit although i. my case it wasnt related to google+.


----------

